# Moving from Blackberry to...



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

With the recent Blackberry outage and the annual few day service disruptions, I've decided to move on from my current Blackberry Bold 9700 which I've had for 2 years. I personally have decided that I'm going towards the direction of Android phones, specifically Samsung devices. I mind as well start a poll and see what other people's plans will be for their next smartphone.The decisions, the decisions...so much smartphones to choose from.


----------



## kmc5 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sad too hear that BB is dying, it's Canadian too. But if you are looking for an Android phone like the Samsung... The phone and the tablet is under a law suit for copying the iPhone. Samsung might have to change it's operating system because apple says it is infringing on their device. 

Android is pretty much like IOS5 or iPhone is like Android. (But iPhone came first so...) 

Anyways, one thing my friends have notice that their phones, which uses Android, will no longer get up-to-date firmware like the new ice cream sandwich... Usually after 2 yrs there is no more updates. Also within 2 yrs android only gives u 5 mini updates or so... 
Where as the iPhone has lots of updates. iPhone will most likely give u a better long time investment by giving you at least 3 major updates! I have an iPhone 3GS, i updated from IOS 3 to ISO 5. So it's still good for another year. 

Best wishes
Kai


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

It is very sad to see BB slowly slip away from the competition. That's the reason why I went with BB with my last HUP - it's Canadian. I think with any software upgrades, they'll have it's bugs and issues. For my BB, it was because the hardware is not compatible with the software - I see why BB would want it's older berries having the latest OS, so that it'll lag and crash leading you to "have" to get a new device every update or so. The hardware on the BB devices are seriously obsolete compared to the newest Samsungs etc. At least the iPhone hardware is underclocked so that the software runs smoothly. That my insight into BB's downfall...not able to keep up with the technology and relying too much on it's 'secure' servers. It's like throwing all the eggs in one basket. I look forward to my next upgrade whenever Rogers decides to update it's new line of Samsung android devices.

Anyways, with the speed of technological advances, a 2 year lifespan for a smartphone is already obsolete.

Perhaps Motorola's the way to go since it'll soon be owned by Google


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

My company is currently also evaluating whether we should drop the whole BB BES platform. Almost a decade ago, no one could argue BB was king for corporate high security push email. Now that gap has narrowed greatly and in fact, their need for the RIM servers has now become their weak link instead of a strength. The only thing holding us back now are people that still want to retain the keyboard. There's just nothing close for high volume efficient emailing. On the "standard" BB's people often say they can email with one hand without looking. Anyways, other than that, I think we're going to end up opening up our corporate mobile devices to iphone and androids. I'll probably end up with an android since I despise the whole itunes thing. 

And yes, it is sad to see BB slipping away. Hopefully it can reinvent itself but I think they let the lead slip away and fell behind badly. Not sure they can recover.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

my company has supplied us with the samsung galaxy tab.
i am no tech type guy and found it very hard to figure out at first.
But after using it for a few months i can honestly say i don't know what I'd do with out it.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> My company is currently also evaluating whether we should drop the whole BB BES platform. Almost a decade ago, no one could argue BB was king for corporate high security push email. Now that gap has narrowed greatly and in fact, their need for the RIM servers has now become their weak link instead of a strength. The only thing holding us back now are people that still want to retain the keyboard. There's just nothing close for high volume efficient emailing. On the "standard" BB's people often say they can email with one hand without looking. Anyways, other than that, I think we're going to end up opening up our corporate mobile devices to iphone and androids. I'll probably end up with an android since I despise the whole itunes thing.
> 
> And yes, it is sad to see BB slipping away. Hopefully it can reinvent itself but I think they let the lead slip away and fell behind badly. Not sure they can recover.


I too am going android as I'm not too much of an Apple fan . Galaxy Nexus, unlocked, running the more current firmware...

It's amazing how the backbone of BB, "security", may be their eventual weakness. Talk about a SWOT analysis. Btw, one handed typing on the BB is not safe when driving a car


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ah but its great for stealth emailing under the boardroom table! Right hand above with a pen taking notes, left hand below using the BB. Classic. Lol



jobber604 said:


> Btw, one handed typing on the BB is not safe when driving a car


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

as I've never been a fan of apple myself it was a no brainer to go for the android system. As for the legal battles between Samsung and Apple, much of it is frivolous, an exert from apples claim vs the galaxy tab



> 1. a rectangular product shape with all four corners uniformly rounded;
> 
> 2. the front surface of the product dominated by a screen surface with black borders;
> 
> ...


A bit much eh? that can include pretty much every device that used a touch screen (digital photo frames anyone?). Plus the 'colourful icons' existed long before the ipad. they are claiming software as intellectual property simply because its in a tablet.

but the real issue is european law, more specifically, Community Design. Its like a patent, but based on a general description and maybe a photo or two, Nothing else. You have your paper work correct and you get the Community Design. Apple filed theirs in 2004. Because of German law in regards to injunctions, apple filed their case in germany. Samsung not being able to argue that their product doesn't meet the criteria of apple's community design, gets the injunction automatically. Challenging the community design though will be done afterwards. European law makes the injunction cover the whole European union. Except Netherlands, they denied apples request. Now here's the best part.

Samsung or another big tablet/phone player is bound to have some vague community design law that apple violates and they now opened a can of worms. Already a smaller garage company has filed in germany against apple. So pretty soon there may be both samsung galaxy's and apple i-products may be banned in europe.

as for here. The software and hardware design is definately different between the phones/tablets, and the dimensions aswell. I strongly doubt that having the screen fill most of the surface and the device being black and symmetrical will hold up in courts.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Ah but its great for stealth emailing under the boardroom table! Right hand above with a pen taking notes, left hand below using the BB. Classic. Lol


in the old days you'd be called a pervert for such motions!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hahaha, so true. Nowadays, people just roll their eyes as they know what you are doing.



neven said:


> in the old days you'd be called a pervert for such motions!


----------



## kmc5 (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeah I agree! Can't they just let us buy what we think it is best for ourselves? 

It was funny when the judge asked one of the Samsung lawyer to point out which one is the Samsung tablet... she held the iPad and Samsung Galaxy tablet up high!

Wouldn't believe it, it took more than 20 mins to answer. 

He replied, " at this current distant I am not able to tell"

It was 10 feet away be the way!


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

I myself have been thinking of getting rid of my 9700 also. Pretty frustrated with the phone itself.

I'm leaning toward the Android phones. Althought Iphone is pretty neat too.

Decisions decisions.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I'm the least bit concerned with the litigation going on between the big bad greedy oligopoly (and that goes for the Canadian mobile carriers). As a consumer, I just want the best bang for the buck. They'll solve itself out by royalty payments and settlements.

Tony...what the...?!?!? haha

Funny, my last threshold with the 9700 was because it crashed loading up Tony's pictures of his new acrylic tank journal.



BCAquaria said:


> I myself have been thinking of getting rid of my 9700 also. Pretty frustrated with the phone itself.
> I'm leaning toward the Android phones. Althought Iphone is pretty neat too.
> Decisions decisions.


I was planning to get an iPhone 4s but the Samsung specs are just more superior plus a bigger screen for loading up BCA.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

My son has the galaxy samsung, and he loves it!! He has never had a problem with the phone or its system. Only once did he go over on his data, something about having left open his widgets???

I, myself, am an Iphone gal - truly don't think I could live without it.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

I love my iPhone (hubby insisted on getting it for me pre-wedding even though I was not convinced on their price and running cost)... but... my hubby is currently tired of his used BB Bold and looking at getting one of the LG "Smartphone Lite" devices that runs Android. I have to admit, the 'restrictions' of Apple devices can be a bit annoying at times, and I still don't really know how to use iTunes, etc! LOL

So...I voted for Android...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll stick with my iPhone, I jailbroke it and customized the heck out of it!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

How's the power management on the Android phones? I know of no business users of the iphone who are happy with the power consumption. Or is that gone with the 4G (my experience was with 3G users).


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i love my iphone 4s it is verry user freindly and i could download all the apss i had on my 3g ipod for free .


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

i really do love my blackberry torch, and i will have it for a good 2 more years to fulfill my contract, but if blackberry doesnt come out with anything mind blowing in the next 2 years, i would have to switch, or just continue with my current phone. i like the looks and features of HTC products, especially their tablet. but... thats a ways off from my priority buying list.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

mine was a torch it froze up all the time specialy using the apps this new iphone 4s doesent freeze up the camera rocks on it and my calls are crystal clear just a much better phone


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Yes it does freeze often. An unfortunate downside. I don't like iphones because I don't like exclusive touchscreens


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i find it way easyer to type and the proccesor is many times faster


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> mine was a torch it froze up all the time specialy using the apps this new iphone 4s doesent freeze up the camera rocks on it and my calls are crystal clear just a much better phone


that's my current problem. After updating the OS, nothing but issues. Can't even load up BCA without it crashing


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

katienaha said:


> Yes it does freeze often. An unfortunate downside. I don't like iphones because I don't like exclusive touchscreens


I'm with you on this one. The drawback for me on iPhone was the restrictiveness. I better soon get an unlocked Samsung device from the manufacturer


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i have had the new curve had it replaed 3 times due to problems , then got the torch had problems was constantly pulling the battery to restart it. freezing up all the time . losing calls then the big trouble rim had where they lost all there email and bb messenger capability. im not trying to push the iphone is just i have had not one problem and it is verry fast . as per the battery issue people say there having i get just the same amount of life i did with my bb. i let my battery drain till nothing then plug it in till full . and i get a long life till i have to recharge. and i just find the iphone to be alot more user friendly. and the hidef screan is wicked for movies and the app games.. lol theres my two cents


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

I have heard that battery life on Android devices is pretty much comparable to iPhones. Android drains more battery, but they equip the devices with bigger batteries to compensate. Either way, with just about any Smartphone you are pretty much going to have to charge it at the end of each day.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Don't matter what device you use, the battery will be drained..especially when you're watching movies in HD on that nice Android/iPhone display


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I charge my BB every 2nd or 3rd day...but I'm not watching HD movies or FB'ing with it.

Oh, and I forgot to add, charging every day would be alright, but when the iphone first came out, people were charging in the middle of the day and sometimes 2x a day. That I can't live with.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I got a new BB Bold and the battery was needing to be recharged daily. Then I turned down the contrast / brightness down to 10 from 100 and the backlight duration as well. Now I don't have to charge for a few days at a time. They ship all of these phones set to maximum brightness, which is totally unnecessary.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

...and all those bloatware and social media apps which i don't need....


----------



## pinhead (Apr 22, 2010)

Windows Phone Mango compared to iOs5

Youtube video. Nokia is rolling out their windows phones soon.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

I'd definitely go for the Android based phone. I started with the Sony X10 which had bugs galore and thought the iPhone may be my "only" option. Being a mac user it's hard to find phones compatible with OSX, even the Android programs for OSX don't sync 100%, but after installing iOS 5, I'm contemplating selling my iPhone. It crashes... a lot. Programs/widgets shut down often. Even if you do jailbreak your phone, you're still taking the risk of Apple's little devils running around inside it and screwing it up, thus rendering it useless.... at least android phones are based on open software.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

I went from an LG flip (awesome phone) to Android. My GF has iPhone 3GS(now 5?)

I have a Samsung Galaxy S Vibrant. I can almost ditch my laptop, now.

I do not regret my decision in the least!!

These Galaxies are going to last!!


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

that galaxy is alot bigger phone more bulk and well i have a 4gs and it doesent crash it is 100 times faster then the bb


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

but honestly is prefrence i found what i like and people with other types like what they have i you wanna move to a deffrent phone think about what fetures you want and how you wanna use it and do your researche.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

More bulk, yes, but, what a screen - It's huge!


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

its a phone what ya gonna do go on a date and watch a movie lol.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

That's the way of the future and cosmopolitan urban lifestyle. Go see the motorola razr european release commercial on youtube. Make out and watch a movie on your smartphone.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

like i said before i got my iphone . i had like 300 bucks of apps i had on my ipod touch and i lost the stupid thing but with the iphone i was able t get them all for free. plus just wanted to try it out it kicks but on my bb torch . hands down im happy and thats all that matters just like i hope you enjoy what you get , cause now im stuck with it for three years lol


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

Blackberry is not going to fade away. If anything, they will merge with another smaller company in the smartphone market (such as samsung or LG), and they will encorperate the excellent security from blackberry, and the slick, smoother OS from the others. IF BB were to do that, Iphone would not stand a chance. 
and PLEASE do not start bashing my comments just cause you are an iphone supporter and dont like BB. 

In all reality, if BB and one of the other companies merged, they would overtake Iphone in sales and distribution. As Iphone is already losing a little ground to the smaller sleeker smartphones, with the combination of the two, would spell the downfall of the apple mobile department. Not to mention, what was it?? Something like 90% of the ideas and developement came at the hands of Steve Dobbs, and now that he is gone, they havent really announced any new products, or plans for them. The only things they have released are in reference to those things that were planned before his death.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

black berry will fade away they had nothing to offer at the last tech show there operating system is horrible the phone freezes up and they lost there ability to do email and what not a few weeks agao . the curve and torch i had were crap i would never ever buy another bb


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

The mobile device market has become consumer driven as opposed to driven by business. The consumers will always win. The big advantages that made BB what they are have largely disappeared with the exception of security and BBM. That advantage might be more than offset by having outages driven by the reliance on RIM servers. I think RIM won't disappear but will likely be sold or merged into something else. It will take time but the BB has already been losing market share for a while now. I'm a big BB fan and our IT is looking at moving off BB in a year. Every one of my IT colleagues are experiencing the same push to leave BB.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a year and a half left on my BB contract. I terminated another BB contract early to protest the way my wife was treated by Roger's. They really don't seem to care about their customers. My personal BB is with Fido, when it comes to term, I will be a 15 yr customer. I have not been a customer of Bell's for a long time. 11 yrs ago they sold me a pager then refused to activate it. I didn't have a credit card, then they turned around and refused to give me a refund on it. I still have the useless pager unactivated. 

What i need is a full physical keyboard (I hate the touch screen ones), one with a micro SD slot, and can create a wifi hotspot. I will see what RIM comes out with in the next yr and a half.

Steve


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have two blackberries... one from work and a personal one - like to keep things separate even though we could use the work one for personal. I am very much an Apple guy - have most of the products but I really like my BBM so haven't made the switch to iPhone... yet


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

isnt iphone messenger just about the same ?? i was looking through the phone still havent realy seenwhat it will all do . and what is the advantage of cracking an iphone ??


----------



## clynn (Nov 9, 2011)

Though the blackberry has taken a beating against its stronger competitors, I don't think the blackberry phone should be counted out just yet. The mass users have probably chosen to take on something fresh with the android with a lot of customization features but for those who are in it for corporate use, will still find home in their lines of devices.


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

Im a huge fans of android so i say go for galaxy....u will not regret


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

galaxy S 2 is so good  or better yet, get galaxy note.


----------

